# Looking for a texture rig for sale



## ulises4282 (May 27, 2015)

Pics and price

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I have an old J-80 that I would love to get rid of. I don't know if that would work for you.


----------

